# Burke April 2, POWDER and Pond Skimming



## from_the_NEK (Apr 2, 2011)

It was the absolute best of both worlds.  Skiied knee deep pow in the morning and the clouds parted and i warmed up for pond skimming in the afternoon. I'll get some vid and pictures up tomorrow. The coverage on the mtn is excellent and this snowfall has set up some great bumps on Dougs Drop and Lower Dougs. Oh yeah, the woods did not suck either :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Masskier (Apr 3, 2011)

It was great.  I don't remember this much snow at this time of the year.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 3, 2011)

Finished a quick and dirty video. Check out the tandem pond skimming outfit at the end


----------



## tarponhead (Apr 3, 2011)

Was the first glade sasquatch? Nice job on the trees!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Was the first glade sasquatch? Nice job on the trees!


 
Yes.  That is Sasquatch.  

Burke was still nice today.  Very windy and cool, but the sun did soften up the snow in places.  It was firm first thing, but lots of base depth.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 3, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Was the first glade sasquatch? Nice job on the trees!



The first glade was Sasquatch. Then a couple "not on the map" glades. The first of which I finally got first tracks down on the top part this year (and it was GOOD!) 8) . Then into pond skimming.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty awesome stuff.

Who wants to pitch in to get From_The_NEK an HD cam? ;-)

-w


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm happy enough with the GoPro basic....for now.  :smile:  Although the line down the Wet Slot would have looked much better in HD 

I was really surprised there weren't more powder chasers at the Burke given it got the most snow in Vermont from Friday's storm by a decent margin. The lift was practically ski-on all day. Oh well, I guess it just meant more for the rest of us that made it there. :highfive:


----------



## roark (Apr 4, 2011)

well that didn't suck.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2011)

Great day at Burke on Saturday.  

With all the chatter about their 14-16" on Friday we were a little concerned about crowds.  But there were no crowds at all.  It seemed that there were as many pond skim spectators as there were skiers on the mountain.

We don't know Burke that well, but we aren't afraid to explore.  We hit multiple off-map and closed sections that were fresh and amazing.  I don't know how sensitive Burkers are to name dropping of lines  so I'll leave them out. But we were red in the face after one of the long off map tree lines, but then found power to hit a nice straight playground of hits and drops.

Morning snow was soft, fresh, and deep.  By the afternoon it was a workout plowing through heavy chowder.

The pond skimming was the best I've seen anywhere.  The crowd was really into, the costumes were excellent, even the announcer was good (a rarity).  The tandem ski thing was wild....400 pounds of potential pain hurtling down the mountain with no option to stop!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that you had a great day on Saturday.  

Yes, Pond Skimming at Burke draws several hundred spectators and is really well done.  It is the ideal location for it with the views and the open slope.  

As to the crowds, I went to Sugarbush on Saturday for first chair and watched 25 Claybrookers, including several with 20 year old straight skis :blink: be allowed to poach the line.  Needless to say the woman who was in line with me was :angry: There were 75 folks or so waiting for the lift to open.  At Burke yesterday at 9:15 or so several chairs ran empty.  Never a line all day and it was a pretty steady crowd with every chair carrying someone up most of the day.  So yes, Burke is a gem and where I grew up skiing!

Oh yeah and sore from the steep runs yesterday at Burke!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh yeah and sore from the steep runs yesterday at Burke!



That brings up a question.  This may come across wrong, but I don't mean it to.  It's a very sincere question.  Where are steeps at Burke?  We have loved the few days we've had at Burke.  There is so much to love there.  But I'd the one thing that would prevent it from being a top choice for us is the lack of pitch anywhere.  Maybe we've just missed it, although I feel like we've hit the whole mountain.  Guidance would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> That brings up a question. This may come across wrong, but I don't mean it to. It's a very sincere question. Where are steeps at Burke? We have loved the few days we've had at Burke. There is so much to love there. But I'd the one thing that would prevent it from being a top choice for us is the lack of pitch anywhere. Maybe we've just missed it, although I feel like we've hit the whole mountain. Guidance would be hugely appreciated.


 
I'm pretty much referring to the skiing on the west side of the mountain....Warren's Way to looker's left. Though not technically "steep" as in you need a rope and belay, the pitch is very consistent.

Besides that, there are short places where the pitch is very steep such as Fox's Folly, Lew's Leap, and Ledges.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm pretty much referring to the skiing on the west side of the mountain....Warren's Way to looker's left. Though not technically "steep" as in you need a rope and belay, the pitch is very consistent.
> 
> Besides that, there are short places where the pitch is very steep such as Fox's Folly, Lew's Leap, and Ledges.



Thanks, that is helpful.  We hit all of those. Thought we might be missing something else.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Thanks, that is helpful. We hit all of those. Thought we might be missing something else.


 
No problem.  Good question though as I did equate pitch steepness with pitch consistency, which is not exactly correct.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 4, 2011)

_



			Originally Posted by Cannonball  
That brings up a question. This may come across wrong, but I don't mean it to. It's a very sincere question. Where are steeps at Burke? We have loved the few days we've had at Burke. There is so much to love there. But I'd the one thing that would prevent it from being a top choice for us is the lack of pitch anywhere. Maybe we've just missed it, although I feel like we've hit the whole mountain. Guidance would be hugely appreciated. 



thetrailboss said:



			I'm pretty much referring to the skiing on the west side of the mountain....Warren's Way to looker's left. Though not technically "steep" as in you need a rope and belay, the pitch is very consistent.

Besides that, there are short places where the pitch is very steep such as Fox's Folly, Lew's Leap, and Ledges.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_
Burke isn't really known as a Steep mtn in Advanced skiers terms. It definitely doesn't have any Cannon like steeps. As Trailboss said, it is more of the general consistancy of fairly steep fall line without having super steeps. This creates relatively steep BLUE rated terrain with little to no flat runout back to the lift (there are a few traverses: e.g. East Bowl). For example, I don't know that I've ever skied anywehere else that has a blue trail with as steep a section as Upper Dipper after the first Tool Road crossing. There are a lot off intermediates that stop there and look at it for a good long time before actually going for it. If that trail was at Killington, it would have five different name as it flipflopped back and forth between a Blue and a Black rated trail.  
There are some short steeps there and there, but nothing that is really hair raising. There are a few off the map spots that have some really tight steep drops as well but again nothing that is really wide open and steep.
Let me know next time you are up at Burke and I'll show you around.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> _
> 
> Burke isn't really known as a Steep mtn in Advanced skiers terms. It definitely doesn't have any Cannon like steeps. As Trailboss said, it is more of the general consistancy of fairly steep fall line without having super steeps. This creates relatively steep BLUE rated terrain with little to no flat runout back to the lift (there are a few traverses: e.g. East Bowl). For example, I don't know that I've ever skied anywehere else that has a blue trail with as steep a section as Upper Dipper after the first Tool Road crossing. There are a lot off intermediates that stop there and look at it for a good long time before actually going for it. If that trail was at Killington, it would have five different name as it flipflopped back and forth between a Blue and a Black rated trail.
> There are some short steeps there and there, but nothing that is really hair raising. There are a few off the map spots that have some really tight steep drops as well but again nothing that is really wide open and steep.
> Let me know next time you are up at Burke and I'll show you around._


_

Thanks for all the input.  And I'll definitely take you up on that last one.

BTW:  plankton = awesome!_


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 4, 2011)

I was planning on skiing Magic when the forecast was for more snow.  When they ended up not getting so much, I decided to try Burke.   It was worth the trip.  What a great weekend.  Saturday's conditions were amazing, especially for April.  And yes, the woods absolutely did not suck. $35 lift tickets were nice too.

  It was my first time to Burke.  And though I agree there is nothing very steep, hell Greek Peak has steeper steeps, the trails are long with descent pitch, and the glades are great.  Pretty spectacular views from the mountain too.

  Sunday I ate my lunch at my car.  I left my skis in front of the lodge.  I decided to ski down to the lower lodge and ride the quad back up.  The lift broke while I was in line.  I think they may have had to evacuate the people on the lift.  Kudos to the staff for shuttling those who needed a ride back to the upper lodge.  No bus, two pickups and a minivan.  I was thankful not to have been on the lift when it broke, I didn't drive 300 miles to be stuck on a bunny slope lift. 

 Speaking of lifts, the main lift ride is a bear, 13 minutes I was told by a lifty, I didn't time it.  I heard  they are planning a high-speed replacement.  Returning from the east side of the mountain is a bit of a schlep too, well worth the effort however.  At least last weekend it was.  Definitely not snowboard friendly. 



Sorry for the crappy pics, cell phone.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Cornhead said:


> I was planning on skiing Magic when the forecast was for more snow.  When they ended up not getting so much, I decided to try Burke.   It was worth the trip.  What a great weekend.  Saturday's conditions were amazing, especially for April.  And yes, the woods absolutely did not suck. $35 lift tickets were nice too.
> 
> It was my first time to Burke.  And though I agree there is nothing very steep, hell Greek Peak has steeper steeps, the trails are long with descent pitch, and the glades are great.  Pretty spectacular views from the mountain too.
> 
> ...



Glad you had a good weekend. :beer:
I heard about the lower mountain quad breaking down. It was the last day of the season for that lift too as oly the uppper mountain is going to be open next weekend.

The plans for a new quad to the top has been discussed here a lot. It seems the gears have recently started to move a bit faster on it this. :lol:

http://alpinezone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84209

http://alpinezone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90069

http://alpinezone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93236


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2011)

How the heck big are those tandems? Awesome vid btw.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Abubob said:


> How the heck big are those tandems? Awesome vid btw.



Thanks!

9' long by 7" wide :-o with no edges (besides the wooden corner of the board). Made of hard maple and ash for the tips.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 9' long by 7" wide :-o with no edges (besides the wooden corner of the board). Made of hard maple and ash for the tips.



Pure insanity.

-w


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> 9' long by 7" wide :-o with no edges (besides the wooden corner of the board). Made of hard maple and ash for the tips.



Who made these monster skis? Is there another story here?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Who made these monster skis? Is there another story here?



They were built by the guy on the front of the skis (guy on the left in the picture below). He builds houses and has the tools required to build these monsters. They are 3/4" thick burly skis.

Here is a better shot taken by a TGR forum poster:


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> They were built by the guy on the front of the skis (guy on the left in the picture below). He builds houses and has the tools required to build these monsters. They are 3/4" thick burly skis.



That is just way too cool. They obviously have a lot of float. :wink:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> They were built by the guy on the front of the skis (guy on the left in the picture below). He builds houses and has the tools required to build these monsters. They are 3/4" thick burly skis.
> 
> Here is a better shot taken by a TGR forum poster:



So were you one of the riders on those?  We saw you/them carrying the skis around all morning.  Couldn't figure out for the life of us what was going to go down.  When we finally saw the whole thing coming together at the start line it was a mix of awe and horror!  What's next for those skis?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> So were you one of the riders on those?  We saw you/them carrying the skis around all morning.  Couldn't figure out for the life of us what was going to go down.  When we finally saw the whole thing coming together at the start line it was a mix of awe and horror!  What's next for those skis?



I wasn't one of the riders, but when you saw them line up to head for the pond, I was the guy on the snow in front of them holding the tips of the skis while both guys clicked in. I would then jump out of the way and off they went 

I think this setup will probably make another appearance next year.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2011)

I see they have a notch in the back. Can we assume they have skins for a backcountry tour?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I see they have a notch in the back. Can we assume they have skins for a backcountry tour?



:lol: I will have to see if he is willing to tandem skin up to tucks this spring :lol:

That notch is actually a secret design feature :razz:


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I could have torn myself away from the empty lift a little more to watch, but the skiing was just too good. I didn't get to Burke till 11:00, so I was more interested in skiing.  I did stop on the hill where they take off from and watched for awhile. Saw the tandem get eliminated.   There were some pretty skillful skimmers there.  I saw noone  loose it on impact, just fail to make it all the way across.    I assume there were some though, by the roars of the crowd I heard from the lift. I liked the guy in the Mighty Mouse costume, and accompanying theme song.  Andy Kaufman?

I think the event was a boon to those who were more interested in skiing.  The lift lines, I mean lift line, was longer Sunday.  It was ski right up to the chair for 16" of fresh, or semi fresh, by then.  Still much better than Sunday's conditions.  Not that there was anything wrong with them, very firm in the morning though.  I'm glad they groomed, I wasn't sure they would.  It'd been brutal at 9:00.


----------



## troy (Apr 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> That brings up a question.  This may come across wrong, but I don't mean it to.  It's a very sincere question.  Where are steeps at Burke?  We have loved the few days we've had at Burke.  There is so much to love there.  But I'd the one thing that would prevent it from being a top choice for us is the lack of pitch anywhere.  Maybe we've just missed it, although I feel like we've hit the whole mountain.  Guidance would be hugely appreciated.



for me burke has some pretty gnarly glade steeps, some of the steepest ive ever skied.  upper jungle and upper dixiland aint steep enough for you?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2011)

troy said:


> for me burke has some pretty gnarly glade steeps, some of the steepest ive ever skied.  upper jungle and upper dixiland aint steep enough for you?



It wasn't meant as an insult or a challenge.  I just don't know the mountain well and was asking for advice on where to find the steep runs that Trailboss had alluded to.  He and others, included you, gave me that advice.

The two that you point out have short, steep pitches for sure and they are great lines.  Some of the trails/trees at other mountains that I hit more frequently maintain that same steep (or steeper) pitch through tight (or tighter) trees for much, much, much longer.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 10, 2011)

*Sick Video*

Just saw it! Crazy fun..


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 28, 2011)

These guys didn't handle the tandem pond skim as well as Burke's crew...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2011)

:blink:


Cannonball said:


> These guys didn't handle the tandem pond skim as well as Burke's crew...


 
Yikes!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 10, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> They were built by the guy on the front of the skis (guy on the left in the picture below). He builds houses and has the tools required to build these monsters. They are 3/4" thick burly skis.
> 
> Here is a better shot taken by a TGR forum poster:



Well since Burke's Pond skimming was a no go this year, the owner of these skis is going to try to get them across the pond at Jay this weekend.

I will actually be on them this year instead of holding them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> Who wants to pitch in to get From_The_NEK an HD cam? ;-)
> 
> -w



Damn, he was cooking through the trees in the first couple sequences. Rock out! (yes I know this is from 2011)


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> These guys didn't handle the tandem pond skim as well as Burke's crew...



That looks so incredibly awkward


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well since Burke's Pond skimming was a no go this year, the owner of these skis is going to try to get them across the pond at Jay this weekend.
> 
> I will actually be on them this year instead of holding them.



Get some video


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 13, 2012)

Well apparently Jay cancelled their pond skimming and didn't really tell anybody (unless you happened to stumble across a reply to someone’s question on their twitter page). :x

We're still going to take the skis up there and try them out tomorrow! :grin:


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 13, 2012)

I assume you'll have to walk those monsters up the hill. They won't let you take them on the lift, will they? You can't actually turn them, can you?

It was bizarre last year at Burke, like they were having their pond skimming contest in the middle of Winter.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 13, 2012)

Burke let them carry on the lower mountain lift last year (detachable). I'm not sure what Jay will do since the lower mountain lift isn't detachable. I'd rather not have to carry them up. 
The skis actually do turn pretty well. They definitely aren't slalom worthy but you can choose where you want to go. I haven't actually riden on them yet. The guy on the back last year had very little skiing experience.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 15, 2012)

Assuming you're still alive, how was it? Pics? Video?


----------

